# [Achieved] ICE Set-up in {6k->8k-->10k--->12k---->} ~20k!



## GhorMaanas (Dec 10, 2012)

Hello everyone!

the title may seem a bit wacky, but upon reading my post you will come to realise & appreciate the nuance of it. won't write too long (i hope), primarily because it isn't meant to be a review, but just a plain-simple feedback on what i encountered while putting in efforts to choose, find & get the equipment installed in my car.

first of all, my heartfelt thanks to *The Incinerator*, whose suggestions proved critical; to *MegaMind*, who helped me sort out things (esp. regarding the HU) during the last phase, as well as to *kpkini*, a fellow searcher!! and to others as well who had posted their queries on ICE and to those who had replied to them (& thus assisted me hence indirectly ).

all this while, scouring the net for more-and-more info, i had found too less information on where to source the components from at my place of residence (thane), hence, by way of this thread, i hope that people who are currently on the look-out for ICE components, and those who would do so in the future, could somehow battle the dearth of that info through this thread, people particularly from thane, as well as in general, others who find themselves confused on what to buy.

i have a baleno. it had the factory-installed Kenwood cassette-player for the past 6-7 yrs, ever since the car was bought. everytime the plan of upgrading kept getting postponed, but this time around, somehow fortunately the intentions stood their ground, and the most had to me made out of this! 

about my listening-taste, i listen to almost all sorts of genres & music that pleases and/or blends in harmoniously with my mind, EXCEPT hip-hop, black-metal, and most of the romantic songs.


*What transpired:*



Spoiler



_*1. i started on a measly budget of 6k first. in this category, what i found was that one could:*_

*#* get a decent, cheaper digital media receiver HU. there are some good VFM ones available from *convex*, which makes many other car-accessories too. still cheaper ones from other not-so-well-known brands could be found online/locally.

*#* invest in some decent speakers. getting components can't be said to be a good idea in this category, as they cost more than co-axials, and might require an ext. amp. one could instead have speakers like *JBL GT6-S699* & *JBL CS4* / *CS5*.

*#* in this budget, it would be wiser if one decides to move step-by-step upwards towards getting better components for the ICE set-up, whenever one's pocket allows.

*#* many dealers would quote you prices without B&W at first, which might tempt you since those are a bit less, but there are some who directly quote good prices *WITH* B&W. this being one's own prerogative on what to choose, even on being on a low budget, one should never think of saving the effort of doing some research online/offline before taking the jump!

_*2. however, with time, as i tried to find more, my budget too increased (i was already on a 'flexible' one as it is ). now at 8k:*_

*#* not much different than the above, but i realised that i could invest in a better HU now; say some budget-ones from JVC, JBL, Pioneer, etc. (such as *JVC KD-X30* [2011], *JBL GT-X333* [slightly older], *Pioneer MVH-159UI* [2012-2013]).

*#* some people are of the opinion that while selecting an HU, settle with the one that has features that you want, is decent in SQ, and that's it! i was also told that listening to one HU from the brands of your choice each would help you in understanding what each brand's line-up of HUs has to offer in terms of SQ. but upon realising that it is tough to audition HUs, it was more of reading up online to choose what could you have. for eg, i read that Kenwood provided a cleaner sound since it has a better DAC (also, probably the higher-end HUs from Kenwood have Burr-Brown DAC), but it costs more. hence one has to try to find a balance between good sound & features to get a VFM HU.

*#* it is advised to lay more emphasis on speakers. listening to sound being a highly subjective experience, and the lack of proper auditioning facility in most of the stores, here too, one has to rely more on word-of-mouth and online posts & feedback to know more. for some, JBL speakers provide cleaner sound, while for others they may sound bass-heavy/muffled, etc. when i was stuck on this budget, i still had JBL in my mind because of the kind-of music i listen to.

_*3. at just about the same time, i realised that spending a few bucks more to about 10k, i could have little better equipment, i found:*_

*#* that now i could think of more features in my HU, like CDP (instead of having just the USB receiver), BT, etc. 

*#* for speakers, i didn't spare much thought, except that i changed my idea of rear speakers to *JBL GTO 949* now.

*#* some may wonder, that all this while why didn't i mention the name of 'Sony' or 'Xplod'. this is because i read umpteen posts telling that those are mostly hyped products from Sony (as in other A/V or HiFi products from the brand) and are plagued by several problems like overheating, bad SQ, bad inbuilt amp in HUs, bad media-reading capability, etc. (however, Sony's ext. amp is said to be quite good). however, it should be noted that if from personal experience, someone has had a chance to listen to Sony's ICE set-up and happened to like it, all such info would stand null-and-void in front of him, simply because, as i wrote above, music is a highly subjective matter!

_*4. at this point, someone threw different varieties of speakers on my face (and it all again went 2 notches upwards, to 12k):*_

*#* now i came to know that well-known names in home-audio, like *Polk Audio* (DB691), *Boston Acoustics*, etc. too have very good car-speakers, as well as some other brands like *Kicker*, *Rockford Fosgate*, etc. i decided to delve more on this.

*#* came to realise that most of these could well set me off my budget. either i will have to sacrifice on the HU front or spend more. however, there were still some affordable ones for me, namely the 'prime series' (R1693 for ~4500/-, R142 for ~1900) from Rockford Fosgate.

*#* by this time, i had almost decided on my choice of HU & speakers, and changed the speakers at the last moment. earlier, it was a Kenwood HU (pioneer, i was told, would sound harsh; *JVC KD-X40* wasn't available locally, and i had dropped the idea of having a KD-X30. Also, thought Kenwood would somehow better suit my car, as JVCs, Pioneers, etc., atleast lookswise, suit smaller & sporty-looking cars like swift, figo, beat, i10/i20, etc). 

*#* came to know that only one dealer, incidentally from whom i had decided to get the job done, had/could get those RF speakers. but now, something happened, which was bound to happen eventually!

my eyes fell on Focal speakers in the shop, and i recalled the words of many people recommending these to me (and in discussions on various forums on the internet), and i thought let's jump the gun! inquired about the price, and was told 7500/-! i went into a thoughtful expression & mood, and after awhile, the dealer by himself quoted my 6300/- for them and seriously suggested me to take these instead. so i decided to have Focal speakers for the rears and fronts.



*what all i purchased:*

*1.* *Kenwood KDC-U349R* - 4800/-
*2.* *Focal Access 690 CA1* (6"X9" 2-way Co-axial speakers for the rear) - 6300/-
*3.* *Focal Access KIT 165 CA1* (6.5" 2-way Co-axial speakers for the front) - 4600/-
*4.* Universal cellphone charger for car - 250/- (but priceless, since grabbed it as a complimentary-gift )

Total cost, including labour-charges, wires, sockets, God (no offense meant, but this is what the invoice mentions for a statue of Lord Ganesha bought for the car), etc. came to about *18k*. 

too early to write about sound-impressions, but from whatever i have listened to, i am much pleased with the set-up. this being my first ICE set-up, i am in no position to compare it with other components, and nor should i, but i feel the sound is very crisp & clear. for eg:

*1.* one of the workers there put in his disk of MP3s of the usual variety (sorry, but which i despise) of the candyfloss romantic & 'seeti-maar' bollywood songs. better not to say anything about it, except for one song that i could mention ('i hate luv stories' title track) - the sound seemed very 'forward' & 'energising'.

*2.* i played the 'natarang' track of the movie by the same name, and the cymbals and all in the beginning were sounding very clear & clean, and when the pakhaavaj/mrudang starts, the punch of it was very satisfying & invigorating (or should i say, the soundstage seemed wide & very clean & clear).

*3.* am yet to listen to metal-tracks from in extremo, iron maiden, metallica, and their likes, but just played 'vertigo' from U2. now i don't like rock/metal without ample bass (that thumpy/bassy sound of the foot-drum of whatever it is called, is a must-have!). the neutral sound to it was good & with light bass, but as soon as i increased the 'bass boost' on the HU to level 1 from 0, it came alive with a bang! simply awesome! 

so what i learnt was, to listen to the kind of bass that resembles the 'thud' sound of a kick landed near-perfectly on a kicking bag (if any of you have ever practiced gruelling kicking sessions on heavy-bags), the neutral settings are good enough. but to go still deeper like the sound of the striking of the bag on one's back or chest, bass-boost is lying in wait (and moreover, there are still more options like 'bass extend', 'bass-settings', 'low frequency alter', and what-have-you, which am yet to explore!)....hehe! what analogies!

*4.* last song i listened to was probably 'Sher Punjabi' (on Harjit Brar Bajakhana) from Aman Hayer. again, the sound seemed quite 'forward', with ample bass which didn't overshadow the mids at all. finally i was like 


_*some points worth noting:*_

*# on the HU* - after deciding on Kenwood, my initial choice was KDC-U449. but at the last moment, i came to know from the dealer that this model isn't available, and he called up to the company's office as well to inquire about it. the U349R being similar to U449 (except that the former doesn't officially support iPod/iPhone, and has 1 RCA pre-out pair) and both being from the same family, i accepted the U349R. about BT-functionality, i had dropped the idea of being concerned about it, as the Aux-in port could be utilised for playing songs using cellphones. also, was not concerned about ease of use with Apple's products, as i don't fancy iPods/iPhones. the HU's mdia-reading capability from discs (i haven't used a USB-drive yet) is good. about 1-2 second pause in between each track, and about 4-5 seconds waiting-time before it reads a disc. reading an audio-disc is quicker than reading an MP3-disc. i played U2's 'vertigo' audio-CD with several scratches, and it played it smoothly and quickly! whereas, i put one MP3-disc with several songs in it, and it seemed to take forever reading it, which happened with only this one MP3-disc. others read fine, so most probably the problem lies with that particular disc itself.

another thing i liked the best in Kenwood receivers is their LED-fonts/letters seem better to me than in the others 

*#* upon coming back home (and just before writing this), i realised that i totally forgot to ask the dealer about Polk Audio's DB691 speakers! i quickly ran through google, and realised that perhaps am better off with Focals (being 2-way speakers). some say that these are bright, but they didn't fatigue me. perhaps this HU & these speakers gel well?!

*#* as much as i know that in audio, speakers' power-ratings shouldn't bother an informed buyer, i was still a victim of that stupid number-fancy when comparing speakers under my budget earlier (300W/400W JBL speakers). however, after spotting the Focals, this illusion mellowed down, and after experiencing the rattling effect of the speakers on the car-doors & floor, am happy to again accept the truth of that saying!

*#*i guess that the speakers are perhaps underpowered until being hooked to an ext. amp. this i plan to add when the car would be changed within 2-3 years from now.

*#* baleno's (and for most of the new cars) fronts accommodate 6.5" size of speakers.

*# about dealers in thane* - sadly, thane/mumbai doesn't have a store/showroom like reliance autozone, where one could conveniently audition several ICE components. i went to 3-4 dealers. a cluster of their shops, famously, is located on L.B.S. Marg. one apart from them was Auto Looks, opp. Tatvagyaan Vidyapeeth, the only one i found with a demo-facility (an 'all-JVC' machine). the owner/salesman was good & polite. the other one i went to was Motor Land (Opp. Damani Estate, L.B.S. Marg). he too was a good chap, and gave me good prices for some components, but he didn't have my choice of HU. the dealer from whom i got the best quote & all components at once, all with B&W, was Classic Car Decor (the 1st/last shop on L.B.S. Marg, opp. teen (3) petrol pump. the place is usually crowded. owner is good & polite and helps with the inquiry & process. the installation in my case took place for about 3 hours. 

so this was it. i hope to keep adding to this when i learn more about the set-up while using it. i believe this should in a minor way assist those in a dilemma about an ICE set-up. if anyone has any queries or suggestions to make, please feel free to post and/or message me, since am sure i can't gather all about the whole saga in one-go, esp. at this late hour (and this has finally become long )!

please savour some lousy pics 

*i.imgur.com/eR4bRl.jpg *i.imgur.com/8BvKGl.jpg *i.imgur.com/keWkYl.jpg *i.imgur.com/THnHFl.jpg *i.imgur.com/nFYddl.jpg *i.imgur.com/C8Aizl.jpg *i.imgur.com/Ii1fNl.jpg

*UPDATE #01* (22/12/12): Went for a long-drive today for the 1st time after getting the system installed. learning about the various functions of the HU is a bit tricky for me, as the manual is not very detailed in explaining i felt. nevertheless, found a few things (mostly related to 'search' function) today by fiddling about it a bit more. searching folder/track wise is a bit confusing, but i can say that now am getting a hang of it. 

also, till now, i have played songs from the USB after creating a database of the songs in it using the software Kenwood Music Editor Light. i couldn't understand yet what its main use is, other than that it can create playlists for you and update media-info of the songs through internet. but that disturbs the order in which you had put songs in the drive, and quite many of them don't get reflected in the HU. i think this may be because the HU skips those songs which the software couldn't find database-info about online. tomorrow i'll try playing some songs WITHOUT 1st using the software to sync the media-database online. 

and yes, playing HQ 320 kbps MP3 is an exhilarating experience on this set-up! the usual dhin-chaak type hindi/english/regional songs sound too good with all the low/mid/high, bass/tre, etc. settings on neutral, and the speakers deliver very clean mids & highs and very punchy bass. with rock/metal songs, for my listening taste & purpose, i need to either crank up the bass through bass-settings or use the bass-boost feature, which works very well!

and as is with good systems all over, garbage in --> garbage out! same is the case here. using a good source (media) with this would result in an output that sounds awe-inspiring, but if the recording is mediocre, you would instantly recognise that!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 10, 2012)

Congrats, nice purchase 

Now the windows must be literally shattered by the force of your upgrade 

PS: There's a typo, MO3 which should be MP3 in the last line of first para of "some points worth noting".


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 10, 2012)

hehe....thanks!
error recitified as well.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: [Achieved] ICE Set-up in {6k-&gt;8k--&gt;10k---&gt;12k----&gt;} ~20k!*

*Now you are a Hi-End man ! Welcome to the Club!!!*

Thank You.

The Focals are very well rounded speakers and are true to the music in a musical way and not like Dynaudio's unforgiving ways. The focals will need atleast 100hrs to settle down to their original sound (you have to take the pains,its like watching your baby grow up... a different joy) Everyday you are going to hear new details! For the 1st 100hrs dont stress them rather play them flat with no EQ and at moderate to semi loud but bearable volume levels.Burn them in properly and you will be rewarded handsomely! Yes now you need good materials to play. Atleast 320kbps MP3 and ofcourse WAV. Download Flacs and convert them to WAV and burn them to aCD and play on!The better the Source the better the sound. Try some good hindi recordings like Paheli,Ek mein Aur ek Tu and Roja..etc etc Play Mr. Claptons Unplugged ...Eagles Hell Freezez Over....Tool and Nine Inch Nails......Metallicas Black Album....only then you will know what they can do!!!  Do add a good quality amp later on to bring out the best from those speakers ,the low end of the Focals will never shine with the HU amp.

One last thing ......You have really got them at mind boggling prices.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: [Achieved] ICE Set-up in {6k-&gt;8k--&gt;10k---&gt;12k----&gt;} ~20k!*



The Incinerator said:


> *Now you are a Hi-End man ! Welcome to the Club!!!*



Thank you! Am so glad to read this 



The Incinerator said:


> Thank You.



Why me?! thanks totally to you sir, totally to you!



The Incinerator said:


> The Focals are very well rounded speakers and are true to the music in a musical way and not like Dynaudio's unforgiving ways.



am at a loss here since i haven't really listened to different speakers/set-ups much, so unable to compare these with others, but i don't mind, & i take your word  (this thought sometimes crosses my mind when i read about other speakers/set-ups, but no issue now).



The Incinerator said:


> The focals will need atleast 100hrs to settle down to their original sound (you have to take the pains,its like watching your baby grow up... a different joy) Everyday you are going to hear new details!



one of the 1st things that came up in my thought-bubble while driving back was, to burn them in initially, like i did for my PC speakers & portable audio-gear. am sure i will remain perpetually amazed! the fronts sounded marvellous, whereas from the rears i felt there's ample scope for the sound to shine better in the coming days after giving them a proper burn-in time; or, it was may be because i was seated in the front and couldn't hear the rear speakers well.



The Incinerator said:


> For the 1st 100hrs dont stress them rather play them flat with no EQ and at moderate to semi loud but bearable volume levels.Burn them in properly and you will be rewarded handsomely!



the installer there was intermittently fiddling with the HU & speakers, playing crap songs & increasing (or rather, 'blasting in')-decreasing the volume, checking functions, etc. 
since i have already had 2 sets of my home-speakers which suffered from such a sudden blast of volume fed to them earlier, i was getting concerned & furious at this act of his, but restrained myself thinking that let him play as a tester for a while, otherwise if if stop him and later i find some glitch here-or-there, then i would also be a part of the blame of stopping that 'sound-engineer' from doing his job 



The Incinerator said:


> Yes now you need good materials to play. Atleast 320kbps MP3 and ofcourse WAV. Download Flacs and convert them to WAV and burn them to aCD and play on!The better the Source the better the sound. Try some good hindi recordings like Paheli,Ek mein Aur ek Tu and Roja..etc etc Play Mr. Claptons Unplugged ...Eagles Hell Freezez Over....Tool and Nine Inch Nails......Metallicas Black Album....only then you will know what they can do!!!



Engines are idling & ready to take load!



The Incinerator said:


> Do add a good quality amp later on to bring out the best from those speakers, the low end of the Focals will never shine with the HU amp.



this is the next thing in pipe. i understand that Focals, esp. these entry-level ones, would require a continuous power-feed from an able amp to do justice with the sound.



The Incinerator said:


> One last thing ......You have really got them at mind boggling prices.



When i went to the dealer, i was almost sure on RF speakers, and didn't remember the price you had mentioned for the Focals in your post. however, when things there took a turn for good, i thought to give a look again to your post for the prices you had quoted for the Focals, and then i was expecting a comment from you, much like what you have written 
i had told to the dealer honestly that i believe you have given me good prices, and i will make sure upon returning that more-and-more people know about this & about you


----------



## abhilashthobias (Dec 12, 2012)

Congrats man for ur purchase!!!!
Finaally u r done...
Am still in search....
I also chckd the same kenwood HU in my cab that comes frm ofc... It really sounded awesome... I was really impressed with it with the xplod speakers of sony.....
I am plannin to go for same.. Lukin if kenwood have nything without damn cd recievers....i really hate them....


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks a lot Abhilash!

even my primary concern was/is playback from USB. since i had decided on Kenwood, and the fact that most of the Kenwood models come with a CDR/CDP, i considered it as an added bonus! this makes me feel that Kenwood is really concerned about letting their customers have the better source of playback too with them (CD) than by skipping it in lieu of providing a USB port (may be as a way to show-off their 'supposedly' better DAC by way of playback of superior audio from an audio CD ). also, there ARE times when we feel like listening to the better SQ of an audio CD, or when we get some nice titles only on CDs, or we get them as gifts,  or due to any other reason(s). so if you're getting both under your budget, then it is good!
if you're concerned about the CDP's innards taking some hit on our 'beautiful' roads, then the general view (though don't know if its a fact) that Kenwood's build-quality is appreciable with regards to this issue should provide with some solace 

P.S. - There's Kenwood's one KIV-700 model *W/O* a CDR. see if you can get a quote for it.


----------



## abhilashthobias (Dec 15, 2012)

Well i chckd online for the above mentioned model and its way above my budget at around 15k...
But its a real looker i should say!!!!!!


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 16, 2012)

abhilashthobias said:


> Well i chckd online for the above mentioned model and its way above my budget at around 15k...
> But its a real looker i should say!!!!!!



oh, is it?! yes, that's quite costly!

so, have you thought of some options?


----------



## abhilashthobias (Dec 19, 2012)

hey just chckd out a nippon double din player for around 8-9k
any idea how nippon stands as compared to kenwood???
This particular model was ofered by maruti showroom in the area...so ofcourse its a maruti branded player....will i be able to find the same model outside????


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 19, 2012)

Pretty detailed but not good low end extensions. I believe it dosnt have pre outs ...check. It has a weak internal amplifier which cant drive powerful coaxials and forget about components with them. You will find them with independent car audio dealers /decorators as people exchange them for better HUs.


----------



## abhilashthobias (Dec 20, 2012)

Well this particular model even had bluetooth,aux and usb, and a cd player...
I dont exactly know what pre-out is?? Plz remember that u r talkin to a noob in terms of car audio...


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 20, 2012)

The pre outs are through which you can connect external amplifiers. If you dont need an amp later then you are good to go with very normal and less power hungry speakers.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 20, 2012)

i had read about nippon HUs on some forums (T-BHP & some other firang ones)....not too much info though.

pre-outs are RCA pre-outs/connenction ports to whom, as TI replied above, you could connect an amplifier, etc.

also, pioneer too has HUs which have the same features as that nippon HU; like *this*. but some don't like the sound-sig of pioneer, and there are some who are its ardent followers. your pick!

*Edit:* something on a nippon HU. old thread & post(s). have a look:

*www.team-bhp.com/forum/ask-gurus/26814-scorpio-slx-nippon-hu-usb-not-reading-pen-drive-2.html

would advise to avoid.


----------



## abhilashthobias (Dec 21, 2012)

Regarding pioneer it looks like i will have to listen to it personally...may be i will like it...but till now i have not found in my budget from pioneer...will keep looking,
For nippon i think i will give a skip as i have not seen them anywhere around other than maruti showroom...looks like no one recommends nippon...and i thought its a good brand!


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: [Achieved] ICE Set-up in {6k-&gt;8k--&gt;10k---&gt;12k----&gt;} ~20k!*

nippon, i think shares some relation with kenwood in some countries. saw their names together on some websites. can't say. but never mind.

i think you may like pioneer HUs. although some can differentiate between the sound-signatures of various HUs, many more-or-less don't find substantial difference to claim a clear-cut winner over the other, just like what happens marginally in case of selecting same price-range HiFi products. people also suggest to not go too deep in selecting an HU, but select a good one that fits your bill and has the features you want. rest, concentrate more on speakers.

*Edit*: Have added an update to the OP


----------

